# General > Literature >  Letters Live

## Corky Smeek

There is a fair chance many of you will know about "Letters Live" but if not, might I suggest you give their channel on YouTube a visit. They describe the project thus:-

*"LETTERS LIVE is a series of live events celebrating the power of literary correspondence. Inspired by Shaun Usher's Letters of Note, Letters Live is an initiative by publishing company Canongate and Benedict Cumberbatchs production company SunnyMarch. It has become a phenomenon wherever is has played in the UK. 

*_The idea of LETTERS LIVE is simple: we ask talented, inspiring and high-profile artists from various disciplines to read letters out loud to our audiences. LETTERS LIVE celebrates letter writing and the art of correspondence first and foremost.".

_There is something for everyone and more than enough to sustain you during the long, dark nights to come.

If you are interested here is the link - https://www.youtube.com/c/LettersLive/videos

Happy listening.

----------

